# Ví Leonardo  có phải làm từ da thật?



## duseovntop (21/9/21)

Ví Leonardo có phải làm từ da thật? Thương hiệu Leonardo ví có xuất xứ từ Việt Nam. Hiện đang là thương hiệu rất được người dùng trong nước ưa chuộng và công ty sản xuất giỏ quà tết yêu thích. Bởi mỗi chiếc ví da của Leonardo đều là một sản phẩm độc đáo. Có dấu ấn riêng, không giống bất kỳ sản phẩm nào trên thị trường có thể đạo nháy. Có thể nói sở hữu ví da Leonardo sẽ là sự lựa chọn sáng suốt nhất cho mọi quý ông lịch lãm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giới thiệu các mẫu Leonardo ví cao cấp Thương hiệu Leonardo là thương hiệu đồ da trong nước. Kể từ khi ra đời đến nay đã luôn chú trọng vào sản xuất giỏ đựng quà tếtviệc sản xuất những chiếc ví da chất lượng cao. Hoàn hảo cả về mặt thẩm mỹ lẫn thời trang. Độc đáo, tỉ mỉ đến từng đường kim mũi chỉ, không rập khuôn chi tiết và mang đậm phong cách Châu Âu. Chính là sự khác biệt mà thương hiệu ví da Leonardo luôn hướng tới. Các sản phẩm ví da của Leonardo đều được làm từ chất liệu da thật cao cấp. Chủ yếu là nhập khẩu từ Ý, Pháp và New Zealand. Chính về thế độ bền và chất lượng da của Leonardo đặc biệt vượt trội hơn nhiều. So với da châu Á được sử dụng phổ biến hiện nay. Ngoài ra Leonardo luôn chú trọng sự an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng. Vì thế thương hiệu không sử dụng những nguyên vật liệu độc hại. Không sử dụng hóa chất hay những nguyên liệu giả da mà luôn cam kết 100% là da thật cao cấp. Nếu các bạn quan tâm thì hãy đến với chúng tooii để có thê tìm hiểu thêm thông tin. Để có thể mua những sản phẩm tốt nhát hài lòng nhất. Không gây ãng phí và thất vọng về sản phẩm của chính mình. 1. Ví da Leonardo Ana Mẫu ví da Ana này được làm từ chất liệu da thật 100%. Với phong cách thiết kế ví gập đôi đơn giản, mang đến sự tiện lợi cho người dùng. Thiết kế ví gồm có 1 ngăn đựng tiền chính, 2 ngăn lót, 1 ngăn lật và 6 slot thẻ. Để người dùng có thể sử dụng tối đa. 2. Ví dài Epi Mẫu ví Epi này được thiết kế theo dáng dài mỏng hiện đại. Mang đến phong cách đẳng cấp và thời trang cho người dùng. Ví được làm từ chất liệu da cao cấp. Mặt trong được lót bằng da dê nhập mềm mại, cao cấp. Thiết kế bên trong khoa học và rộng rãi khiến bạn có thể đựng được cả điện thoại khi ra ngoài. 3. Ví dài khoá kéo Cosmos Thêm một mẫu ví dài nữa của Leonardo để các chàng trai. Thể hiện phong cách lịch lãm đẳng cấp của mình. Mẫu ví Cosmos của Leonardo này sử dụng dòng da bò nhập khẩu cao cấp. Có khả năng chống trầy bề mặt da và chống thấm nước cực tốt. 4. Ví da Leonardo Flip ID Mẫu ví da Leonardo Flip ID này được thiết kế đặc biệt có thêm cánh gập. Giúp tăng công năng sử dụng nhưng vẫn sổ tay bìa da tp hcm đảm bảo độ mỏng hợp lý. Tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi cất giữ trong túi quần cho các chàng trai. Được làm từ da bò nguyên chất, mẫu ví này có độ bền cực kỳ cao. 5. Ví Gập 3 Thiết kế đặc biệt của mẫu ví Leonardo gập 3 này là điểm nhấn thu hút người dùng của mẫu ví này. Nhìn vẻ bề ngoài ví khá nhỏ gọn tuy nhiên khi mở rộng ra thì lại có chiều ngang dài hơn ví thông thường. Giúp bạn có thể đựng đồ một cách khoa học và tiện lợi hơn.


----------

